# Looking for 30-06 factory ammo



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Not a reloading thread, but I'm looking for 30-06 ammo, Federal Premium 165grn Nosler Partitions.










Seems to be really hard to find right now. Planning for my wife to use it for her Mt Goat hunt this fall. Would like to get a box and see how it groups. She doesnt shoot this gun enough to really reload for, and I don't have dies.

I've found a few sources online but shipping is OMG expensive. If I can find a box or two locally I'd much rather do that.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Cheaper Than Dirt has them for $35.00 box. Be sure and ship the UPS sureship only costs about 1/2 what Fedex charges


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Cheaper Than Dirt has them for $35.00 box. Be sure and ship the UPS sureship only costs about 1/2 what Fedex charges


Uhhhh ups ground:

Shipping Total 
$18.21


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think I have an extra set of 06 dies. If you want them, I'll try to dig them out of my garage.---SS


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

wholesale hunter has some
https://www.wholesalehunter.com/pro...6+Spg+165gr+NoslPart+VtShk/20&productid=37697

here free shipping on $75 order
http://www.tacklethisshootthat.com/...mium-ammo-sprg-165gr-nosler-part-p-44170.html

lg outdoors
https://www.lg-payments.com/LG-Outdoors/default.asp


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I was hoping to find some locally... should have been more clear in the initial post. I found a cheap online source which I will order from if I cant turn up any locally in the next day or two.


-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I was hoping to find some locally... should have been more clear in the initial post. I found a cheap online source which I will order from if I cant turn up any locally in the next day or two.
> 
> -DallanC


sorry about that shipping from CTD. I just ordered some muzzy bullets from them and they offered UPS sureship which is real cheap but I guess they don't offer it for those 30-6 ammo. 
Anyway, who is you cheap source, we all are always looking for a good outlet.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Not sure how soon you need them, but you can backorder them from Cabelas and ship them to the Lehi store for free. Not sure what the backorder time frame is though.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...=SBC;MMcat104792580;cat104691780;cat104532480


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

nocturnalenemy said:


> Not sure how soon you need them, but you can backorder them from Cabelas and ship them to the Lehi store for free. Not sure what the backorder time frame is though.


I checked, Federal does their runs on this ammo seasonally, next run is in mid August and who knows when Cabelas would get them in after that.

Anywho, I just found a heck of a deal online and ordered some. Found a place with them on sale this weekend for $31 and $8 flat shipping. I ordered 2 boxes so that works out to be about $35 a box delivered to my door. $6-7 a box cheaper than Cabelas.

I'd probably waste $8 in gas just driving around looking for them. Thanks everyone for the suggestions.

*Edit: And because I know someone will eventually ask, found'em here:

https://defenderoutdoors.com/p-1697-fed-p3006ad-3006-165-np-2010.aspx

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dallan,

I have dies you can use if you'd like


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm surprised how many people offered up dies. We just don't use that caliber enough to reload for to justify it cost or time-wise. 


-DallanC


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

http://ammoseek.com/

I've fond this site pretty useful.


----------

